# PETCO's assorted apistogrammas?



## Ferdy (Mar 7, 2011)

I called the aquatics manager at my local PETCO (Lafayette, LA), and asked if they could order apistogramma (they don't keep them in stock) because I want to start a dwarf S.A. cichlid tank, and she told me that the only thing on their "order sheet" was listed as "assorted apistrgramma male and/or female". Does anyone know exactly what species I should expect if she ordered them? She said they have to order 6 of any particular fish on the list, so I would assume that 6 different apistos would come, but would really like to know the exact species they have in the "assorted" selections? Scientific and/or common names would be appreciated!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you know what....rather than spend money not knowing what you are going to get nor what state of health they will come in at..
go to www.aquabid.com there are lots of great S.A. dwarf cichlid breeders there...might cost you a couple more bucks but they are well worth it....you will also have a much wider selection.....


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Yeah, you're better off getting fish from a more reliable source than those chain stores. Unless you really know the species and what they look like as juveniles, I don't think it'd be a good idea. I will admit that I've bought fish from the local chain store, but I'm usually not looking for specific species.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

aquabid will get you what you want. They're better quality fish too.


----------

